# Here's a shot for you



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Four of the elderly statesmen


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry, I don't recall the name of Mr Fedora, second from the left. Makes me think of Leonard Cohen, but he wouldn't fit in there.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Of course that is Mr. Cohen. Why doesn't he fit?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Even though he has recorded a thousand albums, I tend to see him for his written word first.



Intrepid said:


> Of course that is Mr. Cohen. Why doesn't he fit?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Paul Simon, Leonard Cohen, Keef, ???? Is that Chuck Berry?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Paul Simon, Leonard Cohen, Keef, ???? Is that *Chuck Berry*?


I think it is Buddy Guy

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

With that hat? It's Chuck Berry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe it is Buddy Guy wearing a (that) hat to fool you into thinking that it is Chuck Berry...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Definitely Buddy Guy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chuck Berry....and hat


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gawd. And I thought I was old looking.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Definitely Chuck!


greco said:


> Chuck Berry....and hat


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

cool pic - not too familiar with Cohen or Simon or Berry - I know who they are but I'd be lucky if I could name 1 song for each of them...but I've certailny heard lotsa Stones songs...in any case it is a cool pic with 3 legendary guys together....I wonder what brought them all together?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

doriangrey said:


> cool pic - not too familiar with Cohen or Simon or Berry - I know who they are but I'd be lucky if I could name 1 song for each of them...but I've certailny heard lotsa Stones songs...in any case it is a cool pic with 3 legendary guys together....I wonder what brought them all together?


You must be quite young my friend.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Gawd. And I thought I was old looking.


LOL. Yeah, I'm feelin' pretty young after lookin' at that pic.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Could be Chuck Guy....or maybe Buddy Berry.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Chuck Berry....and hat


Looks like Johnnie Johnson's old hat.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Looks like Johnnie Johnson's old hat.


Well it wouldn't be the only thing Chuck borrowed from Lonnie...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

zontar said:


> Well it wouldn't be the only thing Chuck borrowed from Lonnie...


...that Keef, then in turn borrowed...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Nobody borrowed from Cohen, poet's have a thing about plagiarism.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

SO SICK of hearing Lenard Cohen. Argh . . . ! Sometimes CBC radio makes me want to break my stereo.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sulphur said:


> ...that Keef, then in turn borrowed...


Even if we don't realize it, I'm sure most of us have borrowed something from Chuck--all of us if we play any form of rock n roll...


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Could be a good band!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...Keith finaly decided to stop dying his hair..LOL..NOW he looks old..


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

And you call your self a musician??!?? LOL!! (thas a joke,,,don't go all nutz and shit!)


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

as he ages Leonard Cohen looks like a pawn shop owner


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL Leonard and Paul were easy. I'd be a bit pressed to name anything done by the other two  Leonard I can "one album on repeat" all week long easy as pie. Same for Paul. In fact, have done that many times over the years with both of them.


----------

